# Steely DAN



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got 8th row seats for Steely Dan on July 2 .:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wish I was going to be there with you. Enjoy the show


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sweet score on the seats.

Patiently waiting for their show on July 4th at Casino Rama to be announced and for tickets to go on sale...

8th row would be just fine with me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rama tickets went on sale today. I scored 4 seats.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow big difference in the cost of tickets between the show in Montreal and Orilla. From $89.50 to $139.50 for the Montreal Jazzfest show as opposed to $57.50 to $74.75 for the Casino Rama show.

But then it's going to take a 5hour drive to Orillia instead of 2 hours to Montreal. ughhh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Steely Dan Tix*

I have two extra for the show at Rama on July 4th. Sec H Row 16 Seats 11-12. Let me know if you want them. $63.50 each includes all the usual ticketmaster cash grab. No mark-up here, straight face value.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have two extra for the show at Rama on July 4th. Sec H Row 16 Seats 11-12. Let me know if you want them. $63.50 each includes all the usual ticketmaster cash grab. No mark-up here, straight face value.


I might take them. I was told a friend was getting tix for me but I haven't heard. I can find out tomorrow (Monday) and let you know.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good, Pete. Just let me know.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets are SOLD. Hope you got yours Pete !


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Breithaupt book on "Aja" (33-1/3 series)*

The little "33-1/3" series of books on historic albums (Continuum, $13.95) has added a detailed music theory examination of "Aja" recently. Also deals with albums before and after for background. Your favourite boutique bookseller or Chapters/Indigo.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got 2 tickets for the Ottawa show!


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to the show at Casino Rama


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tomorrow night!! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What a treat to see the Dan again last night. Set-list was great. They gave us a sampling right across the whole catologue. As usual, a great touring band featuring Jon Herington on guitar. Fagen was having trouble with his voice though. So much so he even apologized for it near the end of the show. He did the best he could and overall they were great as usual.

Overture 
The Royal Scam 
I Got the News 
Show Biz Kids 
Everything You Did 
Two Against Nature 
Hey Nineteen 
Godwhacker 
New Frontier 
Gaucho (Walter Becker vocal) 
Home At Last 
Parker's Band (vocals by backup singers) 
Josie 
Green Earrings 
Love is Like an Itching in my Heart (band intro) 
Peg 
FM

ENCORES: 
Kid Charlemagne


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What a treat to see the Dan again last night. Set-list was great. They gave us a sampling right across the whole catologue. As usual, a great touring band featuring Jon Herington on guitar. Fagen was having trouble with his voice though. So much so he even apologized for it near the end of the show. He did the best he could and overall they were great as usual.
> 
> Overture
> The Royal Scam
> ...



FANTASTIC set list !!!!
The thing about them is if they did a 2-3 night residency at a venue, they could completely change the set each night and it would still be killer !!!!
Think of the tunes they didn't play

Dirty Work
Reelin in the Years
Do It Again
My Old School
Dr. Wu
Show Biz Kids
Bottashavida(sp?)
Ricki Don't Loose That Number
Black Friday
Bad Sneakers
Don't Take Me Alive
Aja
Black Cow
Home At Last
Deacon Blue
Third World Man.......and on and on

you get the picture right? One of the greatest musical collaborations of all time.

Wish I had been there.

Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

faracaster said:


> FANTASTIC set list !!!!
> The thing about them is if they did a 2-3 night residency at a venue, they could completely change the set each night and it would still be killer !!!!
> Think of the tunes they didn't play
> 
> ...


You got that right, Pete. They actually did Aja and Third World Man as well. I missed those on the list. I was hoping for Deacon Blues, one of my very favorites.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I paid $43 (tax incl) to see "the Dan" last night at the Ottawa Bluesfest, along with Adrian Belew, Zappa plays Zappa, Lucinda Williams and Richard Thompson. As much as I love Steely Dan, and probably have more of their albums than anyone else's (both old and new stuff), I walked out early. A lot of it just felt like a university jazz band working their way through charts. Just really really studied. They did an "interesting" reworking of "Show Biz Kids" that had a James Brown backbeat to it, but personally I'll take Ricki Lee Jones' impossibly understated and funky cover of it any day. Everything else was almost note for note with the albums. Impressive, I suppose, but I already HAVE the albums...and a greatest hits album. I also had a sore back and sore feet, and despite my absolute adoration of spongy-sounding Fender Rhodes through a Phase 90, there just wasn't enough there to keep me glued to the spot. Sorry guys. You lost my vote.

Who I wished I could have seen more of last night was Richard Thompson. I caught a few numbers but the people doing sound at the ZPZ stage had things turned up so high that Thompson was difficult to hear and found himself distracted by the bleedthrough and cursing it regularly. He had an excellent audience response, but I doubt that will be enough to attract him to that venue again. Pity. He was the most emotionally honest act of the evening and clearly not just putting on a show. It was hard to watch someone of that calibre tortured in that way, so I foolishly thought Steely Dan might be a better bet. Should have stuck with Thompson.

Adrian Belew was pretty remarkable. He didn't play my favourites of his material, but this man knows his loopers and pedals, and if he knows his wife's body like he knows his whammy bar, he has an *excellent* marriage.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I paid $43 (tax incl) to see "the Dan" last night at the Ottawa Bluesfest, along with Adrian Belew, Zappa plays Zappa, Lucinda Williams and Richard Thompson. As much as I love Steely Dan, and probably have more of their albums than anyone else's (both old and new stuff), I walked out early. A lot of it just felt like a university jazz band working their way through charts. Just really really studied. They did an "interesting" reworking of "Show Biz Kids" that had a James Brown backbeat to it, but personally I'll take Ricki Lee Jones' impossibly understated and funky cover of it any day. Everything else was almost note for note with the albums. Impressive, I suppose, but I already HAVE the albums...and a greatest hits album. I also had a sore back and sore feet, and despite my absolute adoration of spongy-sounding Fender Rhodes through a Phase 90, there just wasn't enough there to keep me glued to the spot. Sorry guys. You lost my vote.
> 
> Who I wished I could have seen more of last night was Richard Thompson. I caught a few numbers but the people doing sound at the ZPZ stage had things turned up so high that Thompson was difficult to hear and found himself distracted by the bleedthrough and cursing it regularly. He had an excellent audience response, but I doubt that will be enough to attract him to that venue again. Pity. He was the most emotionally honest act of the evening and clearly not just putting on a show. It was hard to watch someone of that calibre tortured in that way, so I foolishly thought Steely Dan might be a better bet. Should have stuck with Thompson.
> 
> Adrian Belew was pretty remarkable. He didn't play my favourites of his material, but this man knows his loopers and pedals, and if he knows his wife's body like he knows his whammy bar, he has an *excellent* marriage.



Yeah, I was a bit disappointed, too. I enjoyed the Lucinda Willams set, Michael Burks and what I saw of the Belew set. Steely Dan was a bit of a letdown, left after about 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A bit OT but what the heck.

We were in downtown Charlottetown for Canada Day, and much to my surprise the Montreal band *Karkwa* ( http://www.karkwa.com/ ) were part of the musical lineup leading to the huge fireworks display. Much to my disappointment, there were about 16 people in front of the stage. I'd like to tell myself this was because it was around 4:30 but I suspect it had more to do with the language barrier than the time of day. This band is the equal of Radiohead or better, and the thought of them having a crowd the size of a 3rd rate bar gig was upsetting. In Montreal or Quebec City, they could easily draw thousands. Just a phenomenal talent. Gorgeous hypnotic music. Great chops, original, and tight tight tight. Nary a guitar solo in sight.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry you guy's did not enjoy the show. Maybe Fagen was still having issues with the pipes. As for the "polished" sounding show it sounds like standard Fagen and Becker to me. I have seem them 4 times. They come out, play and leave. The band is usually spot on with every note as is very much expected from F&B.

Did you get a chance to check out the Zappa Playa Zappa while you were there? Would love to see that show again. It was great last year.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sorry you guy's did not enjoy the show. Maybe Fagen was still having issues with the pipes. As for the "polished" sounding show it sounds like standard Fagen and Becker to me. I have seem them 4 times. They come out, play and leave. The band is usually spot on with every note as is very much expected from F&B.
> 
> Did you get a chance to check out the Zappa Playa Zappa while you were there? Would love to see that show again. It was great last year.


Didn't see zappa plays zappa, it conflicted with the Lucinda Williams and Steely Dan shows. 

Its interesting, I didn't think Steely Dan played badly, it just didn't seem to play well to the huge outdoor show, and the sound was really poor. Complex/faster horn and guitar lines were echoing a lot (the horns were really loud) and the vocals were kind of lost in the mix.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I concur with zdogma regarding the SD show. The liveliest part for me were the huge afro wigs the backup singers wore (at least I assume that's what they were).

In contrast, the James Taylor show last night was excellent...surprisingly good, really. Tasteful and understated too, just like the Dan, but much more emotion came through simply because there was a centre-figure on stage who looked like he was feeling it. Fagen crooks his head like Ray Charles a lot (or an old constipated Jewish man, I'm not sure which), but always seems so detached. It's as if there's music going on, but everyone is a bystander up there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I concur with zdogma regarding the SD show. The liveliest part for me were the huge afro wigs the backup singers wore (at least I assume that's what they were).
> 
> In contrast, the James Taylor show last night was excellent...surprisingly good, really. Tasteful and understated too, just like the Dan, but much more emotion came through simply because there was a centre-figure on stage who looked like he was feeling it. Fagen crooks his head like Ray Charles a lot (or an old constipated Jewish man, I'm not sure which), but always seems so detached. It's as if there's music going on, but everyone is a bystander up there.


I know what you are saying with the emotion factor. But having seen them several times... it appears you got the standard SD show. They are typically all business. There is essentially no stage show. They never do much talking to the audience either.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an old SD single that has a live version of Boddhisatva on the B-side, and it is just kick-ass. Real high energy, and the crowd agrees (although of course one can never really know if the crowd cheering has been tweaked or "borrowed", can you?). So, once upon a time, it seemed they were capable of a little more than mere precision and professionalism.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I have an old SD single that has a live version of Boddhisatva on the B-side, and it is just kick-ass. Real high energy, and the crowd agrees (although of course one can never really know if the crowd cheering has been tweaked or "borrowed", can you?). So, once upon a time, it seemed they were capable of a little more than mere precision and professionalism.


I suppose on any given evening the vibe could get them going a bit. The time I seen them at Buffalo Memorial back in I think 92 or 93 was a bit more high energy then the other times I have seen them.


----------

